# What?s a gym ?quick fix? to put on on muscle?



## Derek Wilson (Nov 25, 2018)

The Easiest way to build muscle AKA QUICK FIX.


3 step routine - will gain muscle mass rapidly.




Routine
Exercises
Dead Lift
Flat Bench Press
Squats
Do these three exercise for 6?10 months straight you will gain muscles mass quickly. Keep in mind maintaining a healthy diet is very important. Keep your protein intake higher and don't forget to eat CARBS. They are very important in muscle growth. Supplementing with creatine takes some know-how, so read up on correct usage. Drink tons of water while using it (creatine cramps are fierce) and cycle on and off every few months. Thanks!


----------

